# Unable to uninstall AVG 7.5 free edition



## tundra_rain (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm trying to uninstiall AVG 7.5 on my Windows XP SP2 (all updates) but whenever I click remove from the add/remove programs window it shows the message:

Local machine: installation failed
Initialization:
Error: Checking of state of the item registry key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run failed.
Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service. (1450)

This also happens when I try to install it again.


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

Have you tried using a different type of program to remove it like Revo uninstaller?


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
I thought AVG had its own uninstall option.
Have you tried
Start > All Programs > AVG 7.5 > Uninstall AVG Anti-Virus for Windows.


----------

